
Anti-quarantine protesters kicked off Facebook find refuge conspiracy theorists - aspenmayer
https://www.businessinsider.com/anti-quarantine-protesters-mewe-facebook-groups-conspiracy-theorists-social-media-2020-5
======
aspenmayer
‘Subscription-based social site MeWe has become host to groups with names that
are explicit in their members' goals: there's Ohioans Against Excessive
Quarantine, Open Texas Now!, and #ReOpenFL, among others. These MeWe groups
are iterations of those on Facebook with the same names. But ever since
Facebook started to crack down on these organizational efforts and remove some
of their content, members have been searching for a way to plan their rallies
uninhibited by Facebook's moderators.‘

They mention this page which doesn’t seem too bad. Have there been other posts
on HN about MeWe before?

[https://mewe.com/faq#bill](https://mewe.com/faq#bill)

Original title was too long. It was:

Anti-quarantine protesters are being kicked off Facebook and quickly finding
refuge on a site loved by conspiracy theorists

